
Ask HN: Opinions on Apache Druid engine - coldpencil
Hi, is there anyone who has deep insights into Apache Druid?<p>I have some questions about it<p>- Is Druid recommendable in terms of its performance and  functions?                                                            
 - If you are in the actual use of Druid, for which purpose are you utilizing it and which benefits does it provide?
 - How is it compared to other time-series databases?
 - We are thinking of linking Druid-processed data with BI tools. If you are currently linking Druid-processed data with other next-steps what would that be?<p>I would really appreciate your advice thanks!
======
kirankn
We haven't used Druid yet. We did a high level comparison among Druid,
Clickhouse & Pinot from material available on the internet. Apparently, all 3
have similar mechanisms. But druid is a little expensive to deploy when at a
smaller scale. Clickhouse seems to be performant too. We seem to be inclining
towards Clickhouse.

~~~
coldpencil
I appreciate it! Druid has been in our priority as we need to process data on
a very large scale. I see your point that Druid might be a little expensive
when deploying at a small scale! Thanks!

